# Baltimore subs needed



## RGATES (Sep 7, 2005)

Looking for plow trucks and equipment in the Baltimore area. The sites are very large. There is no moving from site to site, go to one place and stay. No waiting for your money!Reply with phone number to [email protected]

Thanks

Dan


----------



## Douglas Hands (Nov 19, 2013)

Plow truck and 2 yard sander....301 848 6903...Doug


----------

